# gulf state pier



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone know of any kings being caught on the gulf state pier???


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Saw a picture of the first one of this year 2 days ago


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

some1 caught 26lb one today


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

KIngs have been on and off for a few days now. Since the water muddied up there have been tons of sharks and the mackerel have moved offshore.


----------

